# Anyone regain reality after long-term/chronic DP/DR



## Guest

I'd like to know if anyone has had success or heard of others who've had success getting over DP/DR either partially or completely after 10 years plus. The reason is I haven't really ever attempted to get over "it" because I didn't know what "it" was until last year. I just figured I was alone. Now I'm starting to experiment with meds and I would just like to find out if there is hope for long-sufferers, not just drug induced sufferers. Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest

So what you are implying here is that a drug-induced sufferer will more likely quickly recover?


----------



## DutchMark

Well, I actually do believe Drug induced people will recover quicker


----------



## Guest

I don't know if drug induced DP/DR fades quicker but I do know that mine is such a case and in a way is comforting to have a "cause" for it if you know what I mean. It makes me feel more hopeful to know that I know why it happened etc. However, I think the underlying reason for anxiety/DP/DR might be the same for all of us.


----------



## Guest

I'd say my dp dr is about 95% drug induced. I had issues before usage but its good to know that i'll more likely get over it. Its been about 15 months now and there has been dramatic improvements in some areas. Too bad i'm suffering through this during my "prime" years.


----------



## DutchMark

exactly ziggo, I have alos experienced improvements over the last 1/2 year, And I still have lots of hope I will get 100% better


----------



## Guest

Drug-induced or not. Plenty of people do drugs and do not get DP. The reason (I think) drug induced people get it is because they are wired for it, just like non drug induced.

I had it when I was 15 and I am now 41. If it was simply drug induced, it would go away when I stopped the drugs.

I don't expect to ever get get rid of this. Right now, every time I look away from my keyboard the right side comes toward me like a Dali painting. BUT I don't feel bad right now- yesterday I did. I feel good. I feel good, I am fairly successful and I see stuff. That is how I feel now. I live with it, mostly because my New Age beliefs (that I am human and this is part of the human experience for some) and the others in my life need me, dictate that I need to just go on.

Of course, that could change 

Gwen


----------



## Chris

I'm 21 now and I've had DP since I was 16. I don't really believe it'll ever go away. I learned to live with it after so many years but in the last 2 weeks it got extremely worse. I now believe it's in its chronic stages and my fear is that it will continue to get worse. I don't know how to live with it right now. It's horrible. And if it gets worse, which I believe it will, then I'm doomed.

I can't tell the difference between having anxiety or possibly something else anymore. The way I've been feeling lately is really scaring me. Possibly psychotic or something. Not sure.


----------



## Guest

Chris, was yours drug-induced?

:shock:


----------



## Chris

Yeah I guess it unleashed everything. I started smoking weed at 14 and the one night when I was 16, after smoking my millonth joint, i got hit with a sudden anxiety attack, and ive been dp'ed ever since. along with panic attacks, depression, ocd i think, and now what appears to be delusional thinking. its been a bad week. i was so used to the dp and all of a sudden im totally screwed up. my luvox isnt working anymore and ive got anxiety to the full effect.


----------



## childmagical_innocent

I am a new member just joined. 
My onset of dp was 17 years ago. I am now 41. All along I was convinced I would get better , and gradually I have been. The last half of it has been fine really, I still feel everything is unreal etc etc but I am much more okay - less terrified about it. Getting in touch with buried extreme feelings has been really important. My onset wasn't drug induced, I had a horrendously abusive childhood including sexual/incest. The onset was caused by intense stress and horror - homelessness and believing my partner was smoking himself to death... it has been a total thing, all the time - not in and out of it.


----------



## Rektchordz

chris im the same as you, i got dp/dr from smoking fck loads of weed one night when i was about 14 im 19 now and last couple of weeks ive been feelings fucked right up, i think its cus i foolishly did exctasy a couple of weeks ago, as ive only just found out i have dp/dr i thought i should carry on as normal and verything would go back to normal. Also my sleep patterns are all fucked up and i keep going out and getting really drunk to try and forget about things... i think thats gonna stop now and im gonna try and get a routine going, at the mo my brain has like a mind of its own, feeling horrible just gonna try and get through it, and figue out how to get the symtoms down a bit. keep ya head up bro, if ya wanna chat im on msn [email protected]. ez jay


----------



## Guest

annyone have lsd induced dp?


----------



## Guest

Chris said:


> I'm 21 now and I've had DP since I was 16. I don't really believe it'll ever go away. I learned to live with it after so many years but in the last 2 weeks it got extremely worse. I now believe it's in its chronic stages and my fear is that it will continue to get worse. I don't know how to live with it right now. It's horrible. And if it gets worse, which I believe it will, then I'm doomed.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between having anxiety or possibly something else anymore. The way I've been feeling lately is really scaring me. Possibly psychotic or something. Not sure.


Chris - you are not alone. I promise I know exactly what you feel. It is very scary. Keep in touch


----------



## Kerio

Does this mean that NO ONE has regained reality after chronic DP/R? :shock:


----------



## Janice

Hi, My name is Janice and I have not posted for a long time. I have had DR for 18 yrs. I have tried just about every medication there is and I have never found any thing that has helped the DR. I am now on a new anti-depressant called cymbalta. It's not helping either. I really thought that once I got off the klonopin I was addicted too for 17 yrs that eventually the DR would go away. I have been off of klonopin 17 months and the DR is as bad as it ever was. I feel as though I will live with this the rest of my life. I try to enjoy life as much as possible but it's no fun living like this. I can not concentrate and my memory is really bad. Everything is so unreal. I barely remember what it was like to be normal. I want to be normal again so bad. I am so glad I found this site again. It's hard to believe that there are so many others suffering form this illness. 
Take Care, Janice


----------



## Guest

Listen guys, if you decide you'll never be normal again, you won't, simple.
Ofcourse you who been suffering years from this see no hope for the future, but have you ever tried NOT thinking about it for a whole day?
Just been busy doing whatever constantly from you wakeup 'til you fall asleep?
For me this feeling seems like I'm caught in this bottle, which I gotta break out of. It's just psychological, no damage has been done to you brain in a physical way, so it's really yourself chosin' to remain in this condition - subconciously - i've been suffering from this 3weeks now, marijuana-induced, but I've been constantly thinking about it, like everyone else.

Imagine this: your driving your car, out in the street, then u recognize a car coming from the side, I bet you a million dollars you would forget it totally and react just as you would normally, cuz it would be life or death situation, the only thing you'd concentrate about.

It's all about diversion, 100%. Medicine can't do anything but calming your body down, you controll your THOUGHTS. thats what it's all about...


----------



## moonparachutes

foggy said:


> annyone have lsd induced dp?


I did.


----------



## Guest

Good to hear your getting better=)
I also got my DP from smoking pot after a small break from puffing.
I've done things like crystal meth and flunitrapzepam before that...
I never got DPed from it, I got dp'ed 2months after last meth use from smoking some real potent pot after being sober for 1 week....
So I can rule out any damage done by amphetamine right?
I just keep thinking "Oh shit maybe you braindamaged yourself with amphetamine and will never recover"
Tho from only using it 5-6 times I guess thats not possible?


----------



## Guest

What amazes me is that theres no cure for this, it must be the most life-devastating condition besides schizophrenia ever known to man...
I've been to several therapists/psychologists and they all just shuv it away like "your having anxiety ANXIETY ANXIETY!"
Fuckedup, but I think if we all worked together, made a plan or something, we could figure this whole thing out...


----------



## frony

MentallyIll said:


> What amazes me is that theres no cure for this, it must be the most life-devastating condition besides schizophrenia ever known to man...
> I've been to several therapists/psychologists and they all just shuv it away like "your having anxiety ANXIETY ANXIETY!"
> flower*, but I think if we all worked together, made a plan or something, we could figure this whole thing out...


well in fact, it is quite possible the shrinks are right, there's very little people with primary dp/dr, most of them have it just secondary to some kind of anxiety disorder, believe me, anxiety can do quite a lot of things to a person. But on the other hand, from what i read here, quite a lot of people, who have suffered from anxiety have overcome it with usual rx meds but the dp, which was then believed to be a secondary reaction to the anxiety did not go away....


----------



## frony

Anyway...chronic DP...when is it already "chronic" and when is it just "temporary"?....I mean mine's been going on for 3 motnhs, which isn't much yet, as I have found out from the stories of other members. Is 3 months already chronic? It would be interesting to know, how long does a "temporary" DP episode lasts, if there is such thing.


----------

